# Start It Out



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Might as well start out with one of my favorite carry buddies, KIMBER PRO CARRY CDP II with bobtail and ALUMAGRIPS.










Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P99c

It fell from the sky 1 day, and I caught it   :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My 2 carry options,Usually the kimber....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> P99c
> 
> It fell from the sky 1 day, and I caught it   :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt023


Did someone throw it out a window? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Did someone throw it out a window? :smt082 :smt082


Probably some putz doin a ""reliability test"" and now hes pissed cuz he cant even find the durn thing:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Here are some pics of my favorites:

A Wilson Combat Stainless Professional









A Springfield XD-45 with an XML light









A Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan









A Smith & Wesson Model 65-5 DAO









A Taurus PT-145


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> P99c
> 
> It fell from the sky 1 day, and I caught it   :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt023


Where is this place where P99's fall from the sky?

I need to get my camera going again. Maybe I'll have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Did someone throw it out a window? :smt082 :smt082


Really funny 



Revolver said:


> Where is this place where P99's fall from the sky?
> 
> I need to get my camera going again. Maybe I'll have more pics tomorrow.


I was climbing Mt Everest and it fell from the sky as the clouds cleared :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Really funny
> 
> I was climbing Mt Everest and it fell from the sky as the clouds cleared :mrgreen:


Funny... Yours fell from the sky............................Mine was handed to me.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's my CC baby.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Funny... Yours fell from the sky............................Mine was handed to me.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt082


WHAT, ! NO BURNING BUSH ???

 RJ


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Here's my CC baby.


Very nice! And an excelent choice in holsters! Andrews is superb and the MacDaniel is pure comfort. I often forget I have mine on.:smt023

I dig Shipwreck's two tone also.

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

In all seriousness, after having the gun for nearly a year my Baby Eagle has finally made it as my main carry gun. That is it in my signature and here is a pic of it in its' IWB holster, and one without a holster.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

H&K USP-C .40 / .357 Sig and Taurus PT-145 Millenium Pro










Springfield Armory 1911-A1 Mil-Spec , (formerly Dustoff '68s)


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

DW/CZ .45 CBOB. Love the BOB grip!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Three Beauty's...*



.45 cal Sushi said:


> Very nice! And an excelent choice in holsters! Andrews is superb and the MacDaniel is pure comfort. I often forget I have mine on.:smt023
> 
> I dig Shipwreck's two tone also.
> 
> Here's a couple of mine.


Man a live .45cal Sushi. That is a fine looking bunch you got there. I'll bet you have a blast at the range. Get them puppy's out and show them off more.  :mrgreen: :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

.45 cal Sushi said:


> Very nice! And an excelent choice in holsters! Andrews is superb and the MacDaniel is pure comfort. I often forget I have mine on.:smt023
> 
> I dig Shipwreck's two tone also.
> 
> Here's a couple of mine.


How do ya like those girps? I have been thinking about getting one for my 1911


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*A few of my babies.*

Walthers.










Pistolet Makarova










Highway Patrolman


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My carry was a Sig 229. But my Walther is more accurate and fits the SOB nice.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

HK USPc









Walther P99


----------



## Catman253 (Sep 3, 2006)

Smith & Wesson Scandium Commander


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

*Well OK*

I found this deep blued beauty by accident. I wanted a SS Combat Commander from the early 70s, 
but when this MKIV baby from the early 80s turned up -DONE! It's flawless! And shoots 2" groups @10Yds.
I've just added the ivorys over Pierce panels and a trigger job. What a shooter! My Carry Piece - And,
My BBQ gun!


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Nice*



Mystro said:


> I found this deep blued beauty by accident. I wanted a SS Combat Commander from the early 70s,
> but when this MKIV baby from the early 80s turned up -DONE! It's flawless! And shoots 2" groups @10Yds.
> I've just added the ivorys over Pierce panels and a trigger job. What a shooter! My Carry Piece - And,
> My BBQ gun!


Can't beat that COLT Blue

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Catman253 said:


> Smith & Wesson Scandium Commander


That is some awesome photo taking skills there


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*My trusty companions*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Primary Colt Double Eagle back up 1911a1


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

series 70









just picked this one up.first 40 S&W









russian military makarov
matching even the holster and mags


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

man u guys have some nice guns, heres my first/only gun havent even broken her in yet

.45 ACP Baby Desert Eagle


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Springfield XD-40 
Sig P220


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Glock 35 baby!!!*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)




----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's my fav, and a few of my friend's fav too:










2 15+1 mags


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

I carry this one a LOT....trimmed out and tricked out Glock 17 in a holster of my own making:










And a shot of the gun out of the holster:










Here is another favorite...simple Glock 30 with AreoTek Night Sights:










And...just EVERY once in a while, I will carry one of my 4 Bren Tens...NO, not for sale:


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bobbed.*



clarkston_cz said:


> DW/CZ .45 CBOB. Love the BOB grip!


I was very interested in one of those Dan Wesson bob-jobs... Looks classy and probably carries nice. Very cool stuff. CZ is a great company, too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mystro said:


> I found this deep blued beauty by accident. I wanted a SS Combat Commander from the early 70s,
> but when this MKIV baby from the early 80s turned up -DONE! It's flawless! And shoots 2" groups @10Yds.
> I've just added the ivorys over Pierce panels and a trigger job. What a shooter! My Carry Piece - And,
> My BBQ gun!


Magnificent gun, Mystro. Help me find one just like it. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahhhh the ultimate carry...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Old Padawan. Glad to see everything working for you.


----------

